# Ford 1920



## Oscaride67 (Jul 15, 2017)

Hi guys,was just out dragging my outdoor arena, have a TR3 fitted, when all of a sudden under load the front started started bouncing. I thought maybe engine mounts the looked and the engine was not bouncing. My wife noticed as is was pulling away slowly that it looked like it was the front axle. Any suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

does it have a loader? if not find a good set of stands and a jack and get the front wheels off the ground...the pivot pin bushing may be shot, or worse pulling from the holder


----------



## Oscaride67 (Jul 15, 2017)

Oscaride67 said:


> Hi guys,was just out dragging my outdoor arena, have a TR3 fitted, when all of a sudden under load the front started started bouncing. I thought maybe engine mounts the looked and the engine was not bouncing. My wife noticed as is was pulling away slowly that it looked like it was the front axle. Any suggestions. Thanks.


Well i disengaged 4 wheel drive and no shaking, so i quess transfer case or diff. Any suggestions?


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

or front shaft binding
did not realize this was 4wd


----------



## Oscaride67 (Jul 15, 2017)

Cars i know inside out tractors I'm learning. Could you be more specific. Willing to learn . I'm trying to obtain a repair manual.


----------



## Oscaride67 (Jul 15, 2017)

Sorry should have said earlier.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

if you had a universal joint that was seized it would cause the shaft to wobble and wobbles always go down stream......think about a driveshaft in a car, what happens when you never grease a joint, or if the balance weight falls off?


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Oscaride67 said:


> Sorry should have said earlier.


no worries.....I just left my crystal ball in my other jacket....LOL


----------



## Oscaride67 (Jul 15, 2017)

I will start up stream. Thanks.


----------



## Oscaride67 (Jul 15, 2017)

Just lifted the front up and need to know where to look for worn areas. There is what looks like a shock going to the right wheel which i think is for the steering. How much play should there be in it?
I'm going to wipe everthing down and start investigating, the wife asked last night can you fix it or do i need to call the tractor doctor!...


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

Messicks has a parts diagram for a 1920. Is this what you have? http://www.messicks.com/nh/126971


http://www.messicks.com/wiki/fordtractors/1920


----------



## Oscaride67 (Jul 15, 2017)

Thanks...just what i need. Greased everthing but front still vibrating when 4 wheel drive engaged.


----------

